
Why is Governor Cuomo being praised for his coronavirus response? - mrfusion
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2020/05/21/why-governor-andrew-cuomo-praised-coronavirus-response-column/5220164002/
======
navjack27
Lol that's a laughable opinion article

